# Headrest leather won't stay latched



## skanktyme (Jul 2, 2009)

Like the title says, the leather on my headrest keeps coming unlatched. I guess the plastic latch is worn out although it looks to be in the same condition as the other one (which has never come unlatched). Is my only option to buy a whole new leather headrest cover?


----------

